# Madisound



## billrbank (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello

I am glad to see Madisound added to the Home Theater Shack. the employees at Madisound are great.
I ordered the Ziva kit and am extremely happy with these speakers. They helped me in every possible
way and delivered very fast.
Good place to work with.
Bill Bankowski


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

+1. I ordered a sub from them this summer to put in my car and was very pleased with their service.


----------

